# Mustard Gas Mas Finally has EGGS!



## Ma Betta

4-22-19: MG Spaen Log #1
Ok, so after several attempts with 3 different females, we have eggs. Mas had beat the 2 Thailand sisters pretty bad. So the only option left was a tough Turquoise MG cookie from Texas. She was a little beat up but held her own.
Well after a day, I took her out this morning not really expecting any progress. Well low and behold, there are eggs in the nest!!! (Photo)
Mas has been diligently tending to the eggs and keeps moving them around. He is extremely protective and is proving to be an excellent egg incubator.
But the most amazing thing I have to say is that he literally moved plants out of the way, pushed the nest all the way to the back of the tank, and the moved the plants back to block my view!!!
OMG....I have never seen a fish do that before!
Whether or not the eggs hatch remain to be seen but we will soon know....


----------



## Old Dog 59

Way to go Mas. This is great news. He'll make a good father. I really hope the eggs are fertilized. I can't wait for them to hatch.


----------



## Ma Betta

I can't wait either! I'm so excited....the anticipation is killing me. 
Not to mention I have the Red and Black Halfmoon nest in the tank next door. I don't see any eggs though. But we shall see...😳



Old Dog 59 said:


> Way to go Mas. This is great news. He'll make a good father. I really hope the eggs are fertilized. I can't wait for them to hatch.


----------



## Old Dog 59

You really are going to town. I hope the breeding tanks work out and business takes off. local breeders with good stock are hard to find. I wonder though have you seen the pictures of the Asian breeding farms? This would really cause you to move. LOL And put you in a higher tax bracket. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha, yes I have seen the farms.... One thing they really have going for them is the warm weather so they can have their stock outside with more room to expand. I unfortunately don't have the luxury of a lot of space and need to keep my operation small but hope to make up for it with Bettas Homegrown with Love...❤



Old Dog 59 said:


> You really are going to town. I hope the breeding tanks work out and business takes off. local breeders with good stock are hard to find. I wonder though have you seen the pictures of the Asian breeding farms? This would really cause you to move. LOL And put you in a higher tax bracket. LOL


----------



## Old Dog 59

Ma Betta said:


> Haha, yes I have seen the farms.... One thing they really have goinf for them is the waem weather so they can have their stock outside with more room to expand. I unfortunately don't have the luxury of a lot of space and need to keep my operation small but hope to make up for it with Bettas Homegrown with Love...❤


Well there is the name for your business. :laugh: I know everything will work out for you. I really wonder which female made Mas lucky? It might have been the first girl and him beating up all the others so quickly meant he already had the spawn and was protecting the eggs from the first girl. I'm really excited.


----------



## Ma Betta

Well, if it wasn't the Texas Turquoise it would have to be the 2nd sister because I removed the nest after the 1st girl. Such a soap Opera! Lmao



Old Dog 59 said:


> Ma Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes I have seen the farms.... One thing they really have goinf for them is the waem weather so they can have their stock outside with more room to expand. I unfortunately don't have the luxury of a lot of space and need to keep my operation small but hope to make up for it with Bettas Homegrown with Love...❤
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is the name for your business. [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png[/img] I know everything will work out for you. I really wonder which female made Mas lucky? It might have been the first girl and him beating up all the others so quickly meant he already had the spawn and was protecting the eggs from the first girl. I'm really excited.
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Dog 59

I wonder if Mas even knows there has been so many girls and so little time. :BIGhappy:


----------



## Ma Betta

Oh he knows. He was Speed dating! 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> I wonder if Mas even knows there has been so many girls and so little time. [img= class=inlineimg]https://www.bettafish.com/images/smilies/BIGhappy.gif[/img]


----------



## Old Dog 59

The dating was not the only thing he was speedy at. LMAO He doesn't seem to be any worse for wear. I'll bet he is going to need some rest after this, and it will be well deserved.


----------



## Ma Betta

Well, you know most breeders advise against feeding the males while tending the nest and fry. But I feed them live blood worms anyway to keep their strength up.



Old Dog 59 said:


> The dating was not the only thing he was speedy at. LMAO He doesn't seem to be any worse for wear. I'll bet he is going to need some rest after this, and it will be well deserved.


----------



## Old Dog 59

He's going to need all the strength he can get. LMAO


----------



## blubird101

Aww they are so bouncy!! I would love to breed bettas myself but I don't know if I have the space to house all the fry when they start to grow up! Fish have so many babies haha.

How many do you think will survive?


----------



## Ma Betta

Well, I'm hoping at least 50-60 will make it to adulthood. 
My Koi spawned over 100 and now there are about 40-50 babies. I busted the bigger ones eating the smallest siblings 😡



blubird101 said:


> Aww they are so bouncy!! I would love to breed bettas myself but I don't know if I have the space to house all the fry when they start to grow up! Fish have so many babies haha.
> 
> How many do you think will survive?


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha, nope...starting the rebellious life early! Lol 😂



bluesamphire said:


> Yes. I can see them. 🙂
> Little scamps!
> They aren’t taking much notice of Dad, are they?


----------



## Ma Betta

I know right? Hopefully he doesn't get frustrated and eat them ...😱



blubird101 said:


> Haha I always feel so bad for the betta dads, they're so frantic and worried and the babies don't care! haha


----------



## Old Dog 59

This is so cool. I'm real happy for you and Mas. The fry look healthy too. Way to go Mas.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-24-19: SPAWN LOG #3 - 
Day 2 after eggs have hatched and all is looking good so far. I've done a 50% water change (bottled drinking water) using and airline tube since I didn't put a filter in. I also added aeration with another airline tube on low, pumping air bubbles into a corner of the 5.5 gal tank. I think Mas approves because he pushed his bubble nest back to the front nearer to the air tube. I've started a BBS hatching so Mas' babies (Masitos) will have live food by the time they are free swimming, hopefully by tomorrow or the next day. The Masitos are getting stronger and now able to stay up in the bubble nest better instead of fluttering around the tank like flies. Mas wasn't hungry yesterday so I had to take out the few live blood worms I put in. I tried again today with the blood worms and he ate them so I'm glad. I know many breeders advise against feeding the male during this period but I feel that since they are working so hard nonstop, they need sustenance to maintain their energy. And As long as it doesn't affect their ability to take care of the eggs/fry, I think it's ok. I've also setup up the BettaCam so I can monitor the tank from different parts of my home. Mas has been a great father by doing an excellent job taking care of his little Masitos and I almost forgive him for being mean to the ladies 😂


----------



## Old Dog 59

He had a reason to be mean to them. There were eggs and they would have eaten them. Mas is a good dad. He knows how to protect his brood.


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha, I think you might be right. 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> He had a reason to be mean to them. There were eggs and they would have eaten them. Mas is a good dad. He knows how to protect his brood.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-25-19: Spawn Log #4
Mas and his little Masitos are doing well. Most of the fry are pretty much free swimming and hanging out at the surface of the water. Some are at the bottom and others in between. Mas is still watching over them like the good father that he is and I've busted him taking little cat naps on the giant Indian Almond Leaf folded in the back corner of the tank. It's a little unnerving because he looks dead 😱. Poor guy he is exhausted!
I'm debating on taking him out tomorrow morning, however, some advise that if the male better is a good father, the fry would benefit from his presence and protection even though it is not required at this stage. I left my Galaxy Koi daddy in for over a week and he was still watching over them even though they were perfectly independent. Water temp is set at 82°F
And the airline tube is still blowing gentle bubbles in the front corner of the tank.
I put in some newly hatched BBS and then some Hikari First Bites in case the larger ones were ready to eat. Also threw in a few live blood worms for Mas, though he didn't eat them until way later. Mas is sleeping more often so maybe taking him out so he can rest might be a good idea. We will see.


----------



## Old Dog 59

If the fry are free swimming and Mas is exhausted I would take him out and let him rest a few days to get his strength back. He really has proven to be a good daddy. 
Any count on the fry? And I would love to see pictures. LOL You know a proud mom always has pictures of her little ones. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

2-26-19: SPAWN LOG #5
Mas and fry are doing well. Babies are growing and eating newly hatched Baby Brine Shrimp. Their bellies have that familiar orange bulge. 😊
I've taken a few pics but you'll really have to zoom in to see them in the top waterline in the back. Ma's is still trying to gather them up and bringing to the bubble nest which he is still maintaining. At this point I would estimate the quantity to be around 150 to 175?? 🤷 But as we all know the number decreases over time so I'm not too fixed on a specific number right now.
Check out the pics and enjoy. Zoom in and let me know if you can see them ok.

💜💜 Oh and to OLD DOG 59.....when they become available, the one circled in blue is reserved for just for you!!! LOL 😂😂😂


----------



## Old Dog 59

And the one circled is a male right? and you can tell this now How? I love it. If any males turn out as beautiful as Mas I will be ecstatic. And since they will probably be ready to go at the same time we move into the new house I may want a few females from the other spans. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha...for sure! Let's hope they make it to adulthood! 🙏



Old Dog 59 said:


> And the one circled is a male right? and you can tell this now How? I love it. If any males turn out as beautiful as Mas I will be ecstatic. And since they will probably be ready to go at the same time we move into the new house I may want a few females from the other spans. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

* Just a side note.....the pictures are much more clear before I post them but when I go back to look at the attachments, the are blurry. So I need to figure out how to remedy that 😥


----------



## Old Dog 59

No problem If they are taken with your phone the file size is small and when you try to upload them they are enlarged for the email file. That's why I use my camera to do the photos and then take them into picasa to edit them and export them into a picasa file in a reduced photo and than post. If you have a digital camera it's easier than it seems. upload the picture files on to your computer use picasa to store and edit them and then after you edit them export them to a picasa file they are auto reduced so that you can post.


----------



## Ma Betta

Ok, great ...thanks. Going to try that. 👍



Old Dog 59 said:


> No problem If they are taken with your phone the file size is small and when you try to upload them they are enlarged for the email file. That's why I use my camera to do the photos and then take them into picasa to edit them and export them into a picasa file in a reduced photo and than post. If you have a digital camera it's easier than it seems. upload the picture files on to your computer use picasa to store and edit them and then after you edit them export them to a picasa file they are auto reduced so that you can post.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-28-19: SPAWN LOG #6
I removed Mas from the fry tank yesterday because not only did he need rest but he was eating all the Baby Brine shrimp I was feeding to his babies. I have been giving him live blood worms the whole time but I guess BBS must taste better 😆.
I move the fry to their new cycled 10 gal. home today and introduced them to their new yellow tank mates. The babies were very intrigued by these alien critters as they've only known Papa Mas.
They seem to be adapting well but I will keep a close eye on them nevertheless.
P.S. ~ Apologies to the professional photographers in the house for my phone camera pics but wanted to get something up quick. 😜


----------



## Old Dog 59

They seem happy to explore the new digs. I think they will do just fine. They are really looking good.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-1-19: SPAWN LOG #7 - Ok, I just realized I've been putting the wrong month on these logs. But system is not letting me edit my posts for some reason.

Anyway.....Mas' babies are 8 days old today and doing well. I removed the Mystery snails because they poop too much and have been counterproductive to the reason I put them in the fry tank to begin with. 😂 Many of the fry are hidden amongst the plants but I've managed to capture on video a few of them eating Baby Brine Shrimp dor their dinner feeding.
Check it out ...and enjoy!

https://youtu.be/CrvTwrCdIu4


----------



## blubird101

OMG they are so small and cute!!! Love this <3


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha...yes, they are like the size of sesame seeds with tails 😆.



Ma Betta said:


> 5-1-19: SPAWN LOG #7 - Ok, I just realized I've been putting the wrong month on these logs. But system is not letting me edit my posts for some reason.
> 
> Anyway.....Mas' babies are 8 days old today and doing well. I removed the Mystery snails because they poop too much and have been counterproductive to the reason I put them in the fry tank to begin with. 😂 Many of the fry are hidden amongst the plants but I've managed to capture on video a few of them eating Baby Brine Shrimp dor their dinner feeding.
> Check it out ...and enjoy!
> 
> https://youtu.be/CrvTwrCdIu4





blubird101 said:


> OMG they are so small and cute!!! Love this <3


----------



## Ma Betta

Yes! Me too! Also, please excuse the music in my video, I tried to mask the furious clacking sound of my son on his keyboard writing a report for school. 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> The are getting so big The video is really great to watch. I'm waiting with bated breath for the day you can tell the sex.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-5-19: SPAWN LOG #8
The Masitos are 12 days old today. I sucked up most of the gunk on the bottom of the 10 gal. tank today with a turkey baster today and found a few (3) casualties under the Indian Almond leaf. 😢
Did a 50% water change and raised the water level. Everybody else (175+) is eating well and looking pretty good. I don't expect to end up with that many but I will give it my best shot. They are still eating newly hatched Baby Brine Shrimp 2 times a day and I tested out a frozen Daphnia feeding to see if they were still too small. It looked like some of the bigger ones were eating them so I should be able to incorporate that in soon. I also turned up the spinge filter a tad to make sure enough water is being cycled and filtered as these guys grow.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Sorry to hear about the three. With 175 + there are going to be losses. I know what you are doing is the right thing and trying your very best to save all . The video shows the growth rate in a whole new light. Soon your going to need a lot of Jars to separate them, and a bigger tank for the young ladies. 

I hope this new move of ours is done by June 1 so I can start setting up all the new tanks I had purchased last month. I think the large room in the basement Is going to be my new area for them. Plenty of room and a cement floor with drains, and heat.


----------



## Ma Betta

You are right, I am trying my best to save all but do understand losses are inevitable. As a matter of fact, if this fry is anything like my last Koi x Koi, I will probably lose more than half of them by 6 week to 8 weeks due to one reason or another. Though it is sad, this may not be the worst case scenario as this means only the strongest and healthiest will make it to the end. I've learned a lot from my last spawn and will carry it forward this one 😊. And Mas says hi btw 😂.

I'm so excited about your move and the new fish room in the basement! Can't wait to hear about and see (pics) its progress!



Old Dog 59 said:


> Sorry to hear about the three. With 175 + there are going to be losses. I know what you are doing is the right thing and trying your very best to save all . The video shows the growth rate in a whole new light. Soon your going to need a lot of Jars to separate them, and a bigger tank for the young ladies.
> 
> I hope this new move of ours is done by June 1 so I can start setting up all the new tanks I had purchased last month. I think the large room in the basement Is going to be my new area for them. Plenty of room and a cement floor with drains, and heat.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-6-19: SPAWN LOG #9
Masitos are just about 2 weeks old and full of Brine shrimp. Sorry video from my phone kept going in and out of focus. Honestly, I think they look pretty much the same a week ago but just bigger. 😂 Enjoy.

https://youtu.be/8mLcOBZj0yI


----------



## Old Dog 59

They are a quite the sight to see. so busy getting big.


----------



## Ma Betta

Needed to make another DIY Brine Shrimp hatchery. Needed an extra one for the baby fry piggies. 😂


----------



## Old Dog 59

In other words it's getting bigger than both of you. LOL. It"s really amazing how it has grown for these little guys. You may have a better spawn survival going for you.


----------



## Ma Betta

Old Dog 59 said:


> In other words it's getting bigger than both of you. LOL. It"s really amazing how it has grown for these little guys. You may have a better spawn survival going for you.


Haha, you are right! It IS getting bigger than the both of us. 
My goodness....I'm like the old woman in the shoe! Had so many children I didn't know what to do! 😂


----------



## Ma Betta

5-8-19: SPAWN LOG #10
Ok, so I'm having an issue with some mystery particles....

I've posted in the planted tank forum and hopefully someone will be able to help. But here is the post.........
I normally post in the breeding and photo forums but thought folks here could help as the issue started when I added plants to my fry tank.
* A little background info. - I moved my Mustard Gas fry to a 10 gal tank when they were approx 5 days and added Hornwort from my LFS. This was a week and half ago as now the fry are 2 weeks old. I know that this store is family owned and grow their own Hornwort in their pond at the residence. I've purchased this plant from them before which are currently in my other tanks (no issues). 
A few days ago I noticed and explosion of pond snails as well as these particles floating at the surface of the water along the edges (photo). They are off-white in color, thin and sometimes curved. I thought the were larvae but they do not appear alive.
I've tried to suck them out the particles and tiny snails using a turkey baster every day but they keep reappearing (both). I've added 4 Assassin snails from my other tank but the particles are starting to concern me as I don't know where they are coming from or if they are harmful to the fry.

The fry seem ok but I'm getting worried.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-8-19: SPAWN LOG #10
I have posted everywhere asking for help with these worm like particles in the Mustard Gas fry tank and no one seems to know what they are. I siphon them out twice a day and they keep coming back. I'll attach more pics below. I dont want to take any chances so I am removing each baby one at a time. The particles are all over so I have to be careful not to accidentally take any with the fry so I need to use a small dropper to catch them.
Masitos are still super tiny and really quick so this will take all night. I don't think they will all make it but I will try my best to get as many as possible.
I have class tomorrow and a quiz but I don't know what else to do.This is a very stressful and frustrating situation but i will remain hopeful that all will work out. ONE BABY AT A TIME!!!.....😩😰😞😥😓....


----------



## Ma Betta

Almost midnight and still going. I'm plucking each fry out one at a time with a medicine dropper so I don't suck up particles. I slipped and fell and now my back hurts but got to get this done! See pic below at the ones I caught so far. HOW MANY DO YOU THINK THERE ARE? This is only about half of them....😂
Anyway...back to work. 😩




Ma Betta said:


> 5-8-19: SPAWN LOG #10
> I have posted everywhere asking for help with these worm like particles in the Mustard Gas fry tank and no one seems to know what they are. I siphon them out twice a day and they keep coming back. I'll attach more pics below. I dont want to take any chances so I am removing each baby one at a time. The particles are all over so I have to be careful not to accidentally take any with the fry so I need to use a small dropper to catch them.
> Masitos are still super tiny and really quick so this will take all night. I don't think they will all make it but I will try my best to get as many as possible.
> I have class tomorrow and a quiz but I don't know what else to do.This is a very stressful and frustrating situation but i will remain hopeful that all will work out. ONE BABY AT A TIME!!!.....😩😰😞😥😓....


----------



## Old Dog 59

Oh Ma I can't think of any thing worse to have happen. They do look like some type of worms or larva. Could they have come from the food? But than you would have seen them before this. 

You fell? Are you alright? And on top of all this having to go to class with no sleep. Do you think you got as many fry as you could save? This is starting to turn into a bad dream for you. I wish I were not 3000 niles away and could help. Please take care of your self, You are more important then anything else.


----------



## Ma Betta

I started around 7pm and nowIt's almoat 3:00am and just rounded up the last of the fry wirh a medicine dropper (pics of 1st and 2nd round). Had to make sure not to pick up any particles and pollute the new water. When they say something is as tough as herding cats? Well, I say try catching betta fry with a medicine dropper! 😂 
Yeah I fell and now my back hurts but it should feel better when I go lay down. Thanks for asking O.D.... 😌
All I can say is this really sucks. But you gotta do what you gotta do. Although there were a few more casualties (maybe 20), No betta was left behind!
Fingers crossed the fry survive in their emergency tank. I'm a little nervous as it is 100% new water. I didnt even want to use the old filter.
Can you guess how many fry are pictured in both batches I took out? 😂





Old Dog 59 said:


> Oh Ma I can't think of any thing worse to have happen. They do look like some type of worms or larva. Could they have come from the food? But than you would have seen them before this.
> 
> You fell? Are you alright? And on top of all this having to go to class with no sleep. Do you think you got as many fry as you could save? This is starting to turn into a bad dream for you. I wish I were not 3000 niles away and could help. Please take care of your self, You are more important then anything else.


----------



## Old Dog 59

I would guess there are over 150 but really haven't had time to count them. You have done an amazing job. You need to get some sleep and rest your back. I hope your class isn't an early one. Did you get any time to study?

It's too bad you can't go back on the LFS. That is the real shame here. They are selling plants with problems. But than again my dear, and I hate to say this because I think what you are doing is fantastic. But Rule #1 Never put any thing into a tank with out quarantining it first for at least a week. I know there was a hurry for the cover and hides and choices have to be made. We do the very best we can with the situation we are handed. You have done so much and your time will be rewarded. The fry will survive and make others happy that they did.


----------



## Ma Betta

I totally agree. Strange thing is....I have the same plants in three other tanks one of which I split with the fry tank. Perhaps the half that went into the fry tank had the problem. The daughter and co-owner of the LFS is a Biologist and has always taken extra precaution with all of the plants they grow as well as their livestock. I did go back to them with a sample of the particles polluting my tank and they felt horrible. She is determined to find out what they are and will double check everything going forward.
I honestly think it was a fluke but like you said I should have quarantined them anyway. Better safe than sorry. Thank you as always for your encouragement.....I'm going to take a Motrin and hit the sack. I will check on them first thing and enter a spawn log in the evening for an update. 
Good night everyone! 💜



Old Dog 59 said:


> I would guess there are over 150 but really haven't had time to count them. You have done an amazing job. You need to get some sleep and rest your back. I hope your class isn't an early one. Did you get any time to study?
> 
> It's too bad you can't go back on the LFS. That is the real shame here. They are selling plants with problems. But than again my dear, and I hate to say this because I think what you are doing is fantastic. But Rule #1 Never put any thing into a tank with out quarantining it first for at least a week. I know there was a hurry for the cover and hides and choices have to be made. We do the very best we can with the situation we are handed. You have done so much and your time will be rewarded. The fry will survive and make others happy that they did.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-9-19: SPAWN LOG #11
Today the fry are in their 5 gal holding tank treated with a little bit of Methylene Blue and salt. They went through a huge stressful ordeal yesterday and now just chilling. I fed them Baby Brine Shrimp today and they are so that was a good sign. I did, however, see more deceased. But I will confess I did drop the glass lid into the water which may have killed a few before. 😩😭I was pretty tired and it slipped. 😱

I set up the 20 gal Long (half filled) and have been cycling it in preparation for them to move into their final tank before jarring. They are very young and really tiny to be moved so much especially 100% water changes but it had to be done. I must say, these guys are very resilient like their dad Mas! He too has been through a lot back in the day when I first got him.😂
I will most likely transfer them tomorrow since the filter is from an established tank. 

I've done some research and believe that the whitish particle were from the multiplting pond snails. I think theg were excreting something into the tank. Maybe they were sick. That is the only different between all my tanks. All my tanks and containers have parts and pieces of the Hornwort plant and none of them had this issue. Only this tank had the pond snails.the The more snails I took out, the more of them would appear. I ended up tossing everything except the heater. Filter, plants and moss balls. I even disinfected the tank by scrubbing it down with water containing a few drops of bleach along with the water siphon and buckets.

I did add plants and Marimo balls from another established tank and will take a few photos once they are moved in.

I needed to do water changes for everyone else but will wait until tomorrow. My back is really bugging me so I dont want to push it.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Loss can't be helped with the gang you have. I know you hate to see it but it's a way of a betta life . The strong survive. I hate pond snails. The are no use in any tank. All they do is poop and breed. They are like an infestation of fly's. Too bad there is nothing like Raid that will only kill pond snails. LOL
You need to take care of yourself now. I know the feeling you are going threw with everything happening at once. But you need to take care of your self too. I know mom's don't get days off. But when every thing settles down at night just slip into a hot tub to soak your back. ( a bottle of Jack and a hot tub now there's a cure, or at least you won't feel any pain for a while.) :grin2::yourock:
Be safe and slow down a little the kids will be just fine.:wink3:


----------



## Ma Betta

LOL, Very true... No time for a bath but I did take a Tylenol with Codeine I had left over from my shoulder surgery. Not exactly a bottle of Jack but it did do the trick for a while. Slowed me down some enough to relax for a bit. 
I'll post some pics tomorrow of the Masito gang. Places like this really help motivate me to overcome obstacles and get it done! Thanks! 💜






Ma Betta said:


> 5-9-19: SPAWN LOG #11
> Today the fry are in their 5 gal holding tank treated with a little bit of Methylene Blue and salt. They went through a huge stressful ordeal yesterday and now just chilling. I fed them Baby Brine Shrimp today and they are so that was a good sign. I did, however, see more deceased. But I will confess I did drop the glass lid into the water which may have killed a few before. 😩😭I was pretty tired and it slipped. 😱
> 
> I set up the 20 gal Long (half filled) and have been cycling it in preparation for them to move into their final tank before jarring. They are very young and really tiny to be moved so much especially 100% water changes but it had to be done. I must say, these guys are very resilient like their dad Mas! He too has been through a lot back in the day when I first got him.😂
> I will most likely transfer them tomorrow since the filter is from an established tank.
> 
> I've done some research and believe that the whitish particle were from the multiplting pond snails. I think theg were excreting something into the tank. Maybe they were sick. That is the only different between all my tanks. All my tanks and containers have parts and pieces of the Hornwort plant and none of them had this issue. Only this tank had the pond snails.the The more snails I took out, the more of them would appear. I ended up tossing everything except the heater. Filter, plants and moss balls. I even disinfected the tank by scrubbing it down with water containing a few drops of bleach along with the water siphon and buckets.
> 
> I did add plants and Marimo balls from another established tank and will take a few photos once they are moved in.
> 
> I needed to do water changes for everyone else but will wait until tomorrow. My back is really bugging me so I dont want to push it.





Old Dog 59 said:


> Loss can't be helped with the gang you have. I know you hate to see it but it's a way of a betta life . The strong survive. I hate pond snails. The are no use in any tank. All they do is poop and breed. They are like an infestation of fly's. Too bad there is nothing like Raid that will only kill pond snails. LOL
> You need to take care of yourself now. I know the feeling you are going threw with everything happening at once. But you need to take care of your self too. I know mom's don't get days off. But when every thing settles down at night just slip into a hot tub to soak your back. ( a bottle of Jack and a hot tub now there's a cure, or at least you won't feel any pain for a while.) [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/img][img= class=inlineimg]https://www.bettafish.com/images/smilies/youRock.gif[/img]
> Be safe and slow down a little the kids will be just fine.[img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_wink.png[/img]


----------



## tess.the.mess

I've been following your logs for while so exciting how big they are getting. Those darn pond snails! im so sorry to have seen this happened. I had literally just looked up some research about live plants and saw the quarantine or disinfect advice. to see you have to deal with that's heartbreaking. These babes are going to be even stronger for overcoming these obstacles! Your doing great work! O.D is right tho, get some rest an try not to worry. it's gonna get better!


----------



## Ma Betta

Thank you so much for your encouraging words it means so much especially when I have a few setbacks. It's almost 8pm and haven't eaten anything all day. I was jarring all of my koi fry too. 😳😆




tess.the.mess said:


> I've been following your logs for while so exciting how big they are getting. Those darn pond snails! im so sorry to have seen this happened. I had literally just looked up some research about live plants and saw the quarantine or disinfect advice. to see you have to deal with that's heartbreaking. These babes are going to be even stronger for overcoming these obstacles! Your doing great work! O.D is right tho, get some rest an try not to worry. it's gonna get better!


----------



## Ma Betta

5-10-19: SPAWN LOG #12
It's almost 8pm and realized I haven't eaten...😂
But the Mustard fry are doing well in their 5 gal. Holding tank while I cycle their 20 gal. New home. I was also jarring the rest of my Galaxy Koi x Nemo Koi fry as well. I will update that spawn log in a bit after I take some updated pics of them. Just fed the Mustard fry and they seem pretty chill right now. Attached a pic of a few of them. My Micro-farm has leaked into my modest kitchen now as well 😳😂.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Wow you do have somethings going on. The mustard gas fry look to be doing great. And you do have quite the collection of Jared fry. What caused the leek in the farm.
I said it before and will keep saying it, You need to take care of yourself also, so the fry can be taken care of. with out their mom they will really have a tough time. 

Have you talked to your local LFS about supplying them with some of your baby's? Or are you going to sell them on line? I know right now most of them are to young to be sold yet. From the pics when are you guys going to get a bigger place. soon your going to need a barn. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

I am working on different options to sell including online. Several Pet stores have shown interest as well. Now I just have to get them grown!




Old Dog 59 said:


> Wow you do have somethings going on. The mustard gas fry look to be doing great. And you do have quite the collection of Jared fry. What caused the leek in the farm.
> I said it before and will keep saying it, You need to take care of yourself also, so the fry can be taken care of. with out their mom they will really have a tough time.
> 
> Have you talked to your local LFS about supplying them with some of your baby's? Or are you going to sell them on line? I know right now most of them are to young to be sold yet. From the pics when are you guys going to get a bigger place. soon your going to need a barn. LOL


----------



## Old Dog 59

Ma Betta said:


> I am working on different options to sell including online. Several Pet stores have shown interest as well. Now I just have to get them grown!


Glad to see there is interest from different places that is quite a brood you have going. 

Ma you do know they will grow on their own, and in their time right? :grin2: 

I really think you are going to do fine and this breeding venture will help support you. I have your contact info and if your interested I can talk to some of my contacts here on the East Coast for you. send me some pictures of them to my email and I'll get them out to them.


----------



## Ma Betta

Thank you so much O.D. That would be awesome!!! I need all the help I can get. 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> Ma Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on different options to sell including online. Several Pet stores have shown interest as well. Now I just have to get them grown!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see there is interest from different places that is quite a brood you have going.
> 
> Ma you do know they will grow on their own, and in their time right? [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/img]
> 
> I really think you are going to do fine and this breeding venture will help support you. I have your contact info and if your interested I can talk to some of my contacts here on the East Coast for you. send me some pictures of them to my email and I'll get them out to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Dog 59

SEnd the pictures to my Email when you can and I'll get them to my contacts in Erie and Lancaster.


----------



## Ma Betta

Let's wait a few weeks until they color up a bit more. I want them looking their best! 😁
Thanks again O.D.!




Old Dog 59 said:


> SEnd the pictures to my Email when you can and I'll get them to my contacts in Erie and Lancaster.


----------



## Old Dog 59

No problem. You know I want what is best for you and the little ones. I don't want to push anything on you and I don't want it to seem that way. when your ready I will give you or any other member here all the help they want and need. I've got the time and some good contacts.


----------



## Ma Betta

Thanks O.D. you are not pushing at all! I just want to make a good impression with adequate photos and these guys are taking their sweet time growing out! 😣




Old Dog 59 said:


> No problem. You know I want what is best for you and the little ones. I don't want to push anything on you and I don't want it to seem that way. when your ready I will give you or any other member here all the help they want and need. I've got the time and some good contacts.


----------



## Ma Betta

5--11-19: SPAWN LOG #13
I moved the gang into their 20 gal. Long home and they seem to be adjusting well. They're still tiny but I ended up using a fine shrimp net and that worked pretty well.These little guys have been through a lot and still thriving. Just warms my heart. 💜
Vid below of them eating BBS. No music this time just the annoying buzzing of the filter...lol

Ok now here is a vid while they are eating.... Not stuffed like pigs yet.

https://youtu.be/eW57e0W_KZ4


----------



## Old Dog 59

They lok good and they are getting big.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-16-19: SPAWN LOG #14
Masitos are doing well. I moved about 25-30 of the largest fry into their own tank so I can power feed them and change water easier. 
* O.D. Yours will most likely come from this group 😁. (Pics below)
There isn't a huge size difference but you can tell a slight difference. The rest of them will grow out in the 20 gal. Until jarring.
It's interesting how different the body and tail shape is from my last Koi HMPKs even at this young tender age. 😂

Hmmm im having trouble uploading pics tonight. 😞
Let me know if you can't open them.


----------



## Old Dog 59

They look so great. I can't wait for them to show color and finnage.


----------



## Ma Betta

Meeee tooo! 😍😁😊

Already showing aggression! 😳



Old Dog 59 said:


> They look so great. I can't wait for them to show color and finnage.


----------



## blubird101

Oooh, so exciting! Love these updates <3


----------



## Ma Betta

Good morning!....💜



blubird101 said:


> Oooh, so exciting! Love these updates <3


----------



## blubird101

Morning!


----------



## Ma Betta

It's 6:15am here in Pasadena, California.
It's also a little chilly today since poured rain so needed to turn on the heat for the gang. Koi Bettas are jarred and not heated. But Mustard fry are all in heated tanks so they are always nice and toasty at 82.5°F 



blubird101 said:


> Morning!


----------



## Old Dog 59

A little chilly in Pasadena? What do you call chilly. The hi here today will only get to 56. and that's by noon. It has been raining here for the past 10 days off and on. Right before the weather set in we had some days that reached into the high 70's That was a real treat. But soon settled down to normal temp. for the north west of Pa. Oh and it could have been worse I saw yesterday the southern Sierra's in Cali. they were expecting feet of snow. ( In May???) Wow. 

I'm still trying to come up with a name for one of Mas's sons. I'm also waiting to see these little guys get big. 

Ben is excited too. He got a new filter and all was fine until I trimmed the jungle. The current got a little stronger, but he is having a ball riding it from one end of the tank to the other. He also has learned to be a little faster in attacking his food. Now he has to wait a couple of turns around the tank so he can finish it all. I dearly love the way he adapts to some things and not others.


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha 😂 I know, I know.... We Californians complain about cold weather when the rest of the country gets "really" cold!
It was low 50s this morning so a little cold for Bettas in jars with no heater. 
That is too funny about Ben...he's surfing the current and becoming an adept hunter! LOL 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> A little chilly in Pasadena? What do you call chilly. The hi here today will only get to 56. and that's by noon. It has been raining here for the past 10 days off and on. Right before the weather set in we had some days that reached into the high 70's That was a real treat. But soon settled down to normal temp. for the north west of Pa. Oh and it could have been worse I saw yesterday the southern Sierra's in Cali. they were expecting feet of snow. ( In May???) Wow.
> 
> I'm still trying to come up with a name for one of Mas's sons. I'm also waiting to see these little guys get big.
> 
> Ben is excited too. He got a new filter and all was fine until I trimmed the jungle. The current got a little stronger, but he is having a ball riding it from one end of the tank to the other. He also has learned to be a little faster in attacking his food. Now he has to wait a couple of turns around the tank so he can finish it all. I dearly love the way he adapts to some things and not others.


----------



## blubird101

Its been a bit chilly here in Utah as well, we've got a week of rain forecasted and its supposed to stay around 50 degrees for the high. Sad day! We were doing so good with the upper 70s! haha. At least no more snow yet haha


----------



## Ma Betta

😂 Glad to hear no snow 😊 But after the rains is a different story...no? 😣



blubird101 said:


> Its been a bit chilly here in Utah as well, we've got a week of rain forecasted and its supposed to stay around 50 degrees for the high. Sad day! We were doing so good with the upper 70s! haha. At least no more snow yet haha


----------



## Old Dog 59

He really is quite the performer. He slides across the front and flairs as he goes by. He also turns his head to see if I'm watching. He's becoming quite the clown. 

Oh and he no longer has any snails in the tank. I pulled 7 dead ones out of the tank this morning. I noticed they had not move in a few days so I knew they were dead. Just don't know why. All the parameters are spot on. But since I changed the filter There was no more Algae. So I think they might have starved. (That I'm not happy about).


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha funny about Ben do entertaining, sorry about the snails. I had to move the Assassin and Gold Mystery snails from the fry tanks to Derp's tank with gravel to camoflauge the major poopage. I feed Derp live Blood worms and Black worms but throw in some frozen Spirulina fed brine shrimp, Daphina, dry flakes, Repashy and lettuce for the snails once in a while. I was also concerned because there is zero algae in that tank. 😜



Old Dog 59 said:


> He really is quite the performer. He slides across the front and flairs as he goes by. He also turns his head to see if I'm watching. He's becoming quite the clown.
> 
> Oh and he no longer has any snails in the tank. I pulled 7 dead ones out of the tank this morning. I noticed they had not move in a few days so I knew they were dead. Just don't know why. All the parameters are spot on. But since I changed the filter There was no more Algae. So I think they might have starved. (That I'm not happy about).


----------



## Ma Betta

Wanted to add a couple pics. Especially Derp photo-bombing the snail pic! 😂😂😂



Ma Betta said:


> Haha funny about Ben do entertaining, sorry about the snails. I had to move the Assassin and Gold Mystery snails from the fry tanks to Derp's tank with gravel to camoflauge the major poopage. I feed Derp live Blood worms and Black worms but throw in some frozen Spirulina fed brine shrimp, Daphina, dry flakes, Repashy and lettuce for the snails once in a while. I was also concerned because there is zero algae in that tank. 😜
> 
> 
> 
> Old Dog 59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He really is quite the performer. He slides across the front and flairs as he goes by. He also turns his head to see if I'm watching. He's becoming quite the clown.
> 
> Oh and he no longer has any snails in the tank. I pulled 7 dead ones out of the tank this morning. I noticed they had not move in a few days so I knew they were dead. Just don't know why. All the parameters are spot on. But since I changed the filter There was no more Algae. So I think they might have starved. (That I'm not happy about).
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Dog 59

I like the new avatar. It's a good look. What made you change it? The other one made my wife jealous. LOL, But anything makes her jealous. Derp and his photo bomb. It reminds me of the way Ben would treat his snails.


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha... No jealousy warranted, I'm an old lady just good with make-up. Lol 😜
I changed it because this is my new logo for my micro-farm, finally completed by my Graphic designer. This will go on every betta package I sell.





Old Dog 59 said:


> I like the new avatar. It's a good look. What made you change it? The other one made my wife jealous. LOL, But anything makes her jealous. Derp and his photo bomb. It reminds me of the way Ben would treat his snails.


----------



## Old Dog 59

I kind of thought that it was your logo and I'm glad to hear the new business is moving on. It really looks great, I'm only kidding about my wife. she is a very secure person, and she knows she has nothing to worry about with me. LOL I'm an old man, or as I put it a broke dumb truck driver. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha, I was kidding too... I wouldn't picture you with any other type O woman! 😂
By the way, the larger sized guys in the group of Mustard Gases I separated from the rest seem to be growing at a slightly faster rate. There are about 30 or so in this gang.



Old Dog 59 said:


> I kind of thought that it was your logo and I'm glad to hear the new business is moving on. It really looks great, I'm only kidding about my wife. she is a very secure person, and she knows she has nothing to worry about with me. LOL I'm an old man, or as I put it a broke dumb truck driver. LOL


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You selling Micro cultures? Grindals, Banana, etc? I would love to have someone to recommend on my FB group and my friend's.

Love the thread and new logo. Haven't been communicating lately; Russell's death, even though expected, hit me harder than I thought it would. Plus, grrrrrr, when Gary got back from PA last Thursday he had a nasty cold as a hitchhiker that immediately glommed on to me!!


----------



## Ma Betta

Glad to see you back, I've missed you! I'm so sorry to hear about Russell 😢. Sorry you guys were sick and hope you both are feeling better.
I hvent thought about Micro cultures but I'm getting the feeling there is definitely a demand.
For now I am focusing on breeding my Bettas trying to get them to healthy adulthood and available for sale. I'm back in college after 30 years and wanted to start a new venture... I may look into the Micro cultures in the future....but for now just my betta babies. 😂



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You selling Micro cultures? Grindals, Banana, etc? I would love to have someone to recommend on my FB group and my friend's.
> 
> Love the thread and new logo. Haven't been communicating lately; Russell's death, even though expected, hit me harder than I thought it would. Plus, grrrrrr, when Gary got back from PA last Thursday he had a nasty cold as a hitchhiker that immediately glommed on to me!!


----------



## Ma Betta

5-31-19: SPAWN LOG #15
It's been a while and now the fry are 5 weeks and 3 days old. Not growing as fast as I would have hoped but they are active and healthy.
I will be transferring the larger group of fry into a bigger container this weekend but captured a short vid of them after a bif BBS feeding. They are pretty catatonic as usual after eating a lot.

https://youtu.be/uqjPLkjOn2I


----------



## Ma Betta

6/20/19: SPAWN LOG #16

I know it's been a while and now the fry are about 8 weeks old. Here is a quick vid of the smaller to medium fry. They larger fry are in a plastic tote where they don't video well as the plastic is not very clear.

https://youtu.be/MZSQDFK53KI


----------



## Old Dog 59

The vid is great. They should start to color up soon. I cant wait to see them. I have a tank waiting. That's Gilford the Guppy helping to cycle the tank. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=963494&stc=1&d=1561112028

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=963496&stc=1&d=1561112097


----------



## Ma Betta

The larger ones are starting to get a little color already so probably in the next few weeks, I'll take some out of the plastic tote and taks some pics.
I love your new tank setup by the way, it's beautiful!!😍



Old Dog 59 said:


> The vid is great. They should start to color up soon. I cant wait to see them. I have a tank waiting. That's Gilford the Guppy helping to cycle the tank.
> 
> https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=963494&stc=1&d=1561112028
> 
> https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=963496&stc=1&d=1561112097


----------



## tess.the.mess

wow it's amazing how far the babies have come! so awesome to watch! hope they are doing well! at what point do you usually seperate them? looks like all your hard work is paying off.


----------



## JettaBetta

Looking forward for new ypdates! X

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59

I'm in constant contact with Ma Betta and have been since her attempt to breed the Mustard Gas. It was a great thing to know that the two spawned. After the spawn there were 175 fry that survived. A great achievement to say the least. A few weeks after she removed the male from the tank and put him back into his tank Mas was fine until one morning she came out to find Mas dead. (It happens for any amount of reasons) Ma was heart broken. Mas was a beautiful Yellow and Blue Mustard gas Half Moon. 

As the weeks progressed, and the fry grew to the point of being able to sex them. It became very clear that something in the gene mix did not take. There were no mustard gas colors. However the babies, when they did color. were still beautiful. In colors of reds and blues and could still be marble. 

In the past couple of months Ma had a serious injury to her shoulder, and is now recouping from the surgery. She has consigned all of the fry to a local shop and some have even been shipped to Hawaii. As soon as she can she will try again, and I hope everything goes well for her this time. She should be back on the forum soon I hope. I really do miss my friend.


----------



## grre

My best wishes for Ma Betta, I am sorry to hear of Mas's death and that none of the fry took-at least Mas left a legacy, that's more than the most of us can say when our beloved fish die. 
I have seen quite a few mustard gas coloured bettas since first reading this thread a few months ago at my local Big Al's (fish store chain)-they have "normal" Bettas ie. VTs and crown tails very inexpensive and usually well kept and then the 'fancier' selections of koi/marbling/trascluent/EE ect. usually at least 60-70 different 'fancier' varieties and quite amazing to look at (at least now that I know all the terminology). Maybe you or Ma Betta will have some luck finding one in a local store.


----------



## Old Dog 59

I have had luck twice in the past 3 months once with Little Bee a yellow and black Mustard Gas Rose tail found of all places at a Petsmart in Erie PA. and two months ago I was given a gift from a friend to travel to Pittsburgh PA. to meet a wholesale breeder of Betta. The breeder sells to only box stores and only in quantities I can not reveal. I was given the chance to meet and become friends with this person and I was given the chance to buy Blue. He is a Blue metallic and Yellow Mustard Gas Half moon. I was given the chance to choose him form thousands of quality betta.


----------



## grre

Wow thats awesome, I can see from your DP pic I should have realized you did manage to find one. May I ask why your keen interest in mustard gas bettas in particular? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59

Love the coloration and the finnage. I got both when they were still juveniles so they still hadn't gotten all of their finnage grown in. I had no Idea Bee would turn out as a rose tail. He is now 6 months old and his colors and fins have grown in. Mustard Gas HM rose tail. 

Blue on the other hand is now 5 months and his colors have gotten more vibrant and his tail has grown in full and he is an HM They are both stunning fish. I don't have any recent pictures of either one of them but here they both are at 4 months. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=965244&stc=1&d=1567333938

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=965242&stc=1&d=1567333790


----------



## JettaBetta

Old Dog 59 said:


> I'm in constant contact with Ma Betta and have been since her attempt to breed the Mustard Gas. It was a great thing to know that the two spawned. After the spawn there were 175 fry that survived. A great achievement to say the least. A few weeks after she removed the male from the tank and put him back into his tank Mas was fine until one morning she came out to find Mas dead. (It happens for any amount of reasons) Ma was heart broken. Mas was a beautiful Yellow and Blue Mustard gas Half Moon.
> 
> 
> 
> As the weeks progressed, and the fry grew to the point of being able to sex them. It became very clear that something in the gene mix did not take. There were no mustard gas colors. However the babies, when they did color. were still beautiful. In colors of reds and blues and could still be marble.
> 
> 
> 
> In the past couple of months Ma had a serious injury to her shoulder, and is now recouping from the surgery. She has consigned all of the fry to a local shop and some have even been shipped to Hawaii. As soon as she can she will try again, and I hope everything goes well for her this time. She should be back on the forum soon I hope. I really do miss my friend.


Oh bless. I'm very sorry to hear that and I hope that she is recovering well.

Regarding the fry, i was actually kinda expecting a mix of red and blues on f1 as they aren't real mgs and therefore don't breed true no?

As far as I've read the real mg that bred true is extinct. I thought that she would probably get some results on f2 or maybe even f3 but was looking forward to see what the f1 would have been like.

I hope when she is well enough and feel ups for a retry that she will continue with her spawn logs. I look very much forward for it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59

I after her every day to start posting again, but I know she has a lot on her plate right now so I'll give it a while yet. But she will be back.


----------



## Old Dog 59

The only problems a breeder has now a days is not having a pure gene pool to pull from. The true breeders (the ones that have done this for a living and the ones that have done their research for years before ) had true gene pools to work with and never interbred the species. The hobbyist those of us that look at a beautiful male and female and say Well they will have great babies, They don't know the linage of the breed and there fore have lead to the down fall of breeding. They have bread problems into the species and don't realize it until the problems come back to haunt us.


----------



## JettaBetta

Old Dog 59 said:


> The only problems a breeder has now a days is not having a pure gene pool to pull from. The true breeders (the ones that have done this for a living and the ones that have done their research for years before ) had true gene pools to work with and never interbred the species. The hobbyist those of us that look at a beautiful male and female and say Well they will have great babies, They don't know the linage of the breed and there fore have lead to the down fall of breeding. They have bread problems into the species and don't realize it until the problems come back to haunt us.


I actually saw a breeder who had at least 10 mustard youngs for sale. Ill look up if she has a page. Mustard is my favourite but I am still very reluctant to buy it off. I've been reading alot and have a clear idea of how Jude came to create them but she used pures and that's the issue here. I know it was Cambodian with lack of red (that's how I thought that the f1 here should be red and blues) but also melano, that is what I belive gave the purplish shine on the body. I can't remember whole heartedly what type of blue it was but I have all noted down, somewhere 

There is an interesting way of putting it by betta territory and I quote:

"Mustard gas*
The Mustard gas was created by Jude Als (Unkle Junkin). The original Mustard gas bettas had a solid blue/greenish body and yellow fins. Because this line bred true Jude Als thought of this strain name, but actually they are not more then blue/yellow bicolor fishes.
****************[http://www]
Orginal Mustard gas delta male [12]*[http://www]
Mustard gas HM male [11]*[http://www]
Mustard gas HM male [9]*****
As you can see on the pictures above, nowadays, the term mustard gas is a very plastic term. The pattern of the colors of the different MGs differs from fish to fish. Some fishes also have blue/green/black edges around their fins while others lack these features. Most of the "modern" Mustard don't even come close to the original of Jude Als.*
Because of these controversy, on shows mustard gas bettas are classified into the bicolored class."

And here is the website for reference:

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcolorgenetics.htm

I learned alot about betta genetics here and his spawn logs are priceless when he does update them 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

